# Nibba is insanely good looking



## MD_Hopeful69 (Jan 6, 2019)

Just saw his pictures and he looks like a god damn model. That Flowy hair is insane. Not dick riding him but it’s obvious he is at least a 7 PSL


----------



## Lorsss (Jan 6, 2019)

could you link the pictures?


----------



## dogtown (Jan 6, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> could you link the pictures?



https://looksmax.org/threads/official-mog-thread.6746/#post-112332

There in there


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 6, 2019)

He looks like a better looking Martin Shkreli lmao


----------



## Nibba (Jan 6, 2019)

Thank u bro ?
I looksmaxed hard


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Jan 6, 2019)

And 6’4 and wide ass shoulders. My man get off this forum holy shit you are literally chad who gives a shit about hunter eyes


----------



## Vipercel (Jan 6, 2019)

"Tall, pretty nigga(nibba); it ain't fair, I got it all"-Viper


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Jan 6, 2019)

>Making an alt flatteting yourself


----------



## Sizzurp (Jan 6, 2019)

Why dont you just ask him out already man, stop beating around the bush.


----------



## Nibba (Jan 6, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> >Making an alt flatteting yourself


Lmao me and MD go way back to the start of this site brh


MD_Hopeful69 said:


> And 6’4 and wide ass shoulders. My man get off this forum holy shit you are literally chad who gives a shit about hunter eyes


Females bore me quite frankly. Too easy


----------



## Deleted member 283 (Jan 6, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Lmao me and MD go way back to the start of this site brh
> 
> Females bore me quite frankly. Too easy







tiny ogre


----------



## Nibba (Jan 6, 2019)

fatcelnolonger said:


> View attachment 10972
> tiny ogre


??????????????????????????????


----------



## Insomniac (Jan 6, 2019)

gay thread tbh


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 6, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Thank u bro ?
> I looksmaxed hard


Post the pre and after post already reeeee 
So I can get inspiration to lift harder and bigger


----------



## HorseFace (Jan 6, 2019)

I think your preety close if not the same in looks facially tho


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Jan 6, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> I think your preety close if not the same in looks facially tho


I hope to be after my plastic surgery


HorseFace said:


> I think your preety close if not the same in looks facially tho


My bad eye area and not good lower third can be improved but my harmony hair and lips save me


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jan 6, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> gay thread tbh


also


Nibba said:


> Females bore me quite frankly. Too easy


I get my daily dose of (in)sanity on this forum, real life is too bluepilled


----------



## Vanillestorms (Jan 6, 2019)

Lol would you suck his dick?


----------



## Absi (Jan 6, 2019)

I thought this too when I saw his pics!
He could model easily


----------



## Deleted member 443 (Jan 6, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> gay thread tbh


----------



## Nibba (Jan 6, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Post the pre and after post already reeeee
> So I can get inspiration to lift harder and bigger


Already posted them in @Arceus300 ascension thread 2 days ago



Absi said:


> I thought this too when I saw his pics!
> He could model easily


Thanks breh


----------



## Swagwaffle (Jan 6, 2019)

He should go ER


----------



## Deleted member 443 (Jan 6, 2019)

Swagwaffle said:


> He should go ER


Rare


----------



## Nibba (Jan 7, 2019)

notafed said:


> Rare


Ngl


----------



## Swagwaffle (Jan 7, 2019)

Reported for spam


----------



## Nibba (Jan 7, 2019)

Swagwaffle said:


> Reported for spam


?


----------



## mybrainabusesme (Jan 7, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Thank u bro ?
> I looksmaxed hard



how did you get that hair and what else lookmaxing tips you have you dirty nigger?


----------



## Nibba (Jan 7, 2019)

mybrainabusesme said:


> how did you get that hair and what else lookmaxing tips you have you dirty nigger?


I let my hair grow out and I don't use shampoo
Everything else I have already said a bunch in this forum. Just stay dedicated and don't pussy out of hard work


----------



## mybrainabusesme (Jan 7, 2019)

Nibba said:


> I let my hair grow out and I don't use shampoo
> Everything else I have already said a bunch in this forum. Just stay dedicated and don't pussy out of hard work


SO HOW YOU CLEAN THEM? LUL.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Jan 7, 2019)

mybrainabusesme said:


> SO HOW YOU CLEAN THEM? LUL.


----------



## mybrainabusesme (Jan 7, 2019)

Felix97 said:


> View attachment 11118


and they dont smell like shit?


----------



## Nibba (Jan 7, 2019)

mybrainabusesme said:


> and they dont smell like shit?


correct. i get complemented on how good i smell a lot actually


----------



## mybrainabusesme (Jan 7, 2019)

Nibba said:


> correct. i get complemented on how good i smell a lot actually


is this sarcasm? you mean people say you smell bad right?

then why not wash it?

or you mean they smell good


if yes, how is that possibe?


----------



## Nibba (Jan 7, 2019)

mybrainabusesme said:


> is this sarcasm? you mean people say you smell bad right?


...no...


mybrainabusesme said:


> or you mean they smell good
> 
> 
> if yes, how is that possibe?


why would i smell bad? i've had drunk girls sniff me and say how exotic i smell (idk wtf they mean but they try to rape me after so idk)


----------



## Nibba (Jan 10, 2019)

U Ogres give me validation


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 11, 2019)

Swagwaffle said:


> Reported for spam


----------



## Nibba (Jan 11, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> faggot


Take that back


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 11, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Take that back


Ogremaxing Practitioner


----------



## Nibba (Jan 11, 2019)

U ogre


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 11, 2019)

Nibba said:


> U ogre


----------



## Nibba (Jan 11, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


>


?


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 11, 2019)

Nibba said:


> ?


Still love u bb


----------



## Nibba (Jan 11, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Still love u bb


U 2 brah


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 11, 2019)

Nibba said:


> U 2 brah


Srs question have u ever fapped to hentai


----------



## Nibba (Jan 11, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Srs question have u ever fapped to hentai


When I was younger yeah I think so


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 11, 2019)

Nibba said:


> When I was younger yeah I think so


Did you like it


----------



## Nibba (Jan 11, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Did you like it


Yeah it was pretty cool ?


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 11, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Yeah it was pretty cool ?





Spoiler: Nsfw


----------



## Nibba (Jan 11, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Spoiler: Nsfw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nibba has disliked your post in the thread "Nibba is insanely good looking"


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 11, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Nibba has disliked your post in the thread "Nibba is insanely good looking"


----------



## Nibba (Jan 11, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 11, 2019)

Nibba said:


>


----------



## Mewcel (Jan 11, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Spoiler: Nsfw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anime pussi


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Jan 11, 2019)

ur fueling the ego of a man who shouldnt have his ego fueled further


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Jan 11, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Spoiler: Nsfw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do they look 12?


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 11, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> Why do they look 12?


Because they are


----------



## Nibba (Jan 11, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> ur fueling the ego of a man who shouldnt have his ego fueled further


At this point it can only get worse


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Jan 11, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> ur fueling the ego of a man who shouldnt have his ego fueled further


He should be fueled further because when he has his narcy highs he lashes out at the nearest thots


Psychonaut said:


> Because they are


Im calling the police


----------



## Nibba (Jan 11, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> He should be fuled further because when he has his narcy highs he lashes out at the nearest thots


You're not wrong. When I'm my most narcy I get the most numbers


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 11, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> He should be fueled further because when he has his narcy highs he lashes out at the nearest thots
> 
> Im calling the police


----------



## Nibba (Jan 11, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> View attachment 11968


Loloool


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Jan 11, 2019)

Nibba said:


> You're not wrong. When I'm my most narcy I get the most numbers


How do you become a narcy chad without milking a mongolian pottery forum for validation?


Psychonaut said:


> View attachment 11968


They're 5 minutes a way cunt


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 11, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Loloool


Credit to @quinn24 and @HorseFace


TurboAutist45 said:


> They're 5 minutes a way cunt







I'm sending the cia to ur house


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Jan 11, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Credit to @quinn24 and @HorseFace
> 
> View attachment 11970
> 
> I'm sending the cia to ur house


Theres no cia in my country


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 11, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> Theres no cia in my country


Where you live brogre


----------



## Nibba (Jan 11, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> How do you become a narcy chad without milking a mongolian pottery forum for validation?


>not using a Korean water filtration forum as your main source of validation
>Making it
Pick one


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Jan 11, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> Theres no cia in my country


What kind of horrible 3rd world is so horrible that even the CIA don't want to do their evil plans there?


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Jan 11, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Where you live brogre





UndercovrNormie said:


> What kind of horrible 3rd world is so horrible that even the CIA don't want to do their evil plans there?


It literally says where im from on my profile


Nibba said:


> >not using a Korean water filtration forum as your main source of validation
> >Making it
> Pick one


I dont think i was destined to win this game


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Jan 11, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> It literally says where im from on my profile
> 
> I dont think i was destined to win this game


it's over for Holecels


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 11, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> It literally says where im from on my profile
> 
> I dont think i was destined to win this game


Hole is not a real place you gay


----------



## Nibba (Jan 11, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> I dont think i was destined to win this game


We're all going to make it bro. 12 scoops c'mon


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Jan 11, 2019)

Nibba said:


> We're all going to make it bro. 12 scoops c'mon







Going to gym in 20 min


Psychonaut said:


> Hole is not a real place you gay


It is you mong
https://www.google.com/maps/place/H...2!3m1!1s0x464105756dea4a67:0x94ff1256a657946e


----------



## Nibba (Jan 11, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> View attachment 11973
> 
> Going to gym in 20 min
> 
> ...


Good luck bro. Maybe the scoops b with u


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 11, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> View attachment 11973
> 
> Going to gym in 20 min
> 
> ...








That wasnt the hole I had in mind


----------



## Nibba (Jan 11, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> View attachment 11974
> 
> 
> That wasnt the hole I had in mind


Epic


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 11, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Epic








I am the man


----------



## Nibba (Jan 11, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> View attachment 11977
> 
> 
> I am the man


Gru


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 11, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Gru


Grusome


----------



## Nibba (Jan 11, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Grusome


Nice pun!


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Jan 11, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> View attachment 11974
> 
> 
> That wasnt the hole I had in mind


Are you saying vaginas do not exist? Even though neither of us have seen one does not disprove its existance.


----------



## Time Travel (Jan 11, 2019)

Nibba is a cutie <3


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jan 11, 2019)

Nibba said:


> ...no...
> 
> why would i smell bad? i've had drunk girls sniff me and say how exotic i smell (idk wtf they mean but they try to rape me after so idk)


It means you're good looking.
You literally smell no different than any other human.


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 11, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> Are you saying vaginas do not exist? Even though neither of us have seen one does not disprove its existance.


If i havent seen it then it does not exist 100%


Nibba said:


> Nice pun!


Thanks!


----------



## Nibba (Jan 11, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> It means you're good looking.
> You literally smell no different than any other human.


But alphadestiny told me it was because I'm secreting alphamale pheromones from 736 days of nofap


----------



## Swagwaffle (Jan 11, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> If i havent seen it then it does not exist 100%
> 
> Thanks!


Go fuck itself


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Jan 11, 2019)

@Nibba how do you style your hair?


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 11, 2019)

Swagwaffle said:


> Go fuck itself


It? Pennywise from it?


----------



## Nibba (Jan 11, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> @Nibba how do you style your hair?


I part my hair a little off center, then push the middle bit back and clip it down. After an hour or so I take out the pin and everything stays in place




Should look like this


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 11, 2019)

Nibba said:


> I part my hair a little off center, then push the middle bit back and clip with down. After an hour or so I take out the pin and everything stays in place
> View attachment 11983
> 
> Should look like this


Sexy ngl


----------



## Nibba (Jan 11, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Sexy ngl


Thanks bro


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Jan 11, 2019)

Nibba said:


> I part my hair a little off center, then push the middle bit back and clip with down. After an hour or so I take out the pin and everything stays in place
> View attachment 11983
> 
> Should look like this


So you don't use any wax or gel? Because I'm unable to use it properly for some reason. 
What pin do you use and for how long does it stay this way? 
I like that curtain hairstyle but idk if I can pull it off.


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 11, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Thanks bro


You're welcome ?


----------



## Swagwaffle (Jan 11, 2019)

Nibba said:


> I part my hair a little off center, then push the middle bit back and clip it down. After an hour or so I take out the pin and everything stays in place
> View attachment 11983
> 
> Should look like this


Strong neck


----------



## Nibba (Jan 11, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> So you don't use any wax or gel? Because I'm unable to use it properly for some reason.
> What pin do you use and for how long does it stay this way?
> I like that curtain hairstyle but idk if I can pull it off.


I couldn't pull it off before without gel, but now I actually don't use shampoo anymore and my hair is perfect
And these are the clips brah
https://www.google.com/search?q=hai...Ag&biw=360&bih=512&dpr=3#imgrc=lawlh5JgvmGdKM


----------



## HorseFace (Jan 11, 2019)

Nibba said:


> I part my hair a little off center, then push the middle bit back and clip it down. After an hour or so I take out the pin and everything stays in place
> View attachment 11983
> 
> Should look like this



Dying my hair black


----------



## Nibba (Jan 11, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> Dying my hair black


My hair is almost black. Very dark brown


----------



## HorseFace (Jan 11, 2019)

Nibba said:


> My hair is almost black. Very dark brown



What, looks black


----------



## Nibba (Jan 11, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> What, looks black


Yeah it might as well be. Only in bright lights does it look more brown


----------



## User_9876 (Feb 20, 2019)

How do we know he's not a catfish?


----------



## dogtown (Feb 20, 2019)

User_9876 said:


> How do we know he's not a catfish?



He’s on Snapchat lol


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 20, 2019)

User_9876 said:


> How do we know he's not a catfish?


I have him on snap. This is what he actually looks like:


----------



## Nibba (Feb 20, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> I have him on snap. This is what he actually looks like:
> View attachment 22148








@StudyHacks bwuaha


----------



## fobos (Feb 20, 2019)

What nw are you?


----------



## Nibba (Feb 20, 2019)

fobos said:


> What nw are you?


MD hopeful is nw0 iirc


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 20, 2019)

dogtown said:


> He’s on Snapchat lol


What's his snap? And what's yours? Tbhtbh I'll add you both.


----------



## dogtown (Feb 20, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> What's his snap? And what's yours? Tbhtbh I'll add you both.



PM


----------



## Tony (Feb 20, 2019)

It is over.
It is over.
It is over.


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 20, 2019)

Nibba said:


> View attachment 22160
> 
> 
> @StudyHacks bwuaha


Cope larpcel


----------



## Nibba (Feb 20, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> Cope larpcel


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 20, 2019)

Nibba said:


> View attachment 22178



You are p good looking ngl tbh


----------



## RichardSpencel (Feb 20, 2019)

I mog only nibba


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 20, 2019)

Nibba said:


> View attachment 22178









Alarico8 said:


> You are p good looking ngl tbh


Hes very p yea tbh


----------



## Nibba (Feb 20, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> View attachment 22179


I would literally beat him on sight this is unacceptable


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 20, 2019)

Nibba said:


> I would literally beat him on sight this is unacceptable


Thats literally me at the squatrack. Would u beat me u ogre?


----------



## Nibba (Feb 20, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> Thats literally me at the squatrack. Would u beat me u ogre?


Why would you wear Converse to the gym


----------



## Swagwaffle (Feb 20, 2019)

He’s a beauty


----------



## androidcel (Feb 20, 2019)

Swagwaffle said:


> He’s a beauty


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 20, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Why would you wear Converse to the gym


The gym thots love it boyo, getting constantly mierd and iois


----------



## Nibba (Feb 20, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> The gym thots love it boyo, getting constantly mierd and iois


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 20, 2019)

Nibba said:


> View attachment 22185


Me on the left and u on the right tbh
Just follow copedestiny and go bearmode


----------



## Nibba (Feb 20, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> Me on the left and u on the right tbh
> Just follow copedestiny and go bearmode


Do you think copedestiny (the troll youTube channel) is actually blahino


----------



## MitDenJungs (Feb 20, 2019)

@AncapFAG mogs him to death


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 20, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Do you think copedestiny (the troll youTube channel) is actually blahino


Dunno tbh, what makes you think that?


----------



## Nibba (Feb 20, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> Dunno tbh, what makes you think that?


Everyone else says that


MitDenJungs said:


> @AncapFAG mogs him to death


Ancap is a skinny, short loser. Keep coping


----------



## MitDenJungs (Feb 20, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Everyone else says that
> 
> Ancap is a skinny, short loser. Keep coping


youre more masculine bur hes prettier than you


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 20, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Everyone else says that
> 
> Ancap is a skinny, short loser. Keep coping


Sheepmind cel u ogre. 

>Thinking Blaha has the skills to make actual funny content


----------



## Nibba (Feb 20, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> Thinking Blaha has the skills to make actual funny content


He makes funny content unironically about himself. ie we get to laugh at him and he thinks he's cool


----------



## User_9876 (Feb 20, 2019)

I'm taking it that you're all kidding around.
I don't have him on snap so IDK


----------



## Swagwaffle (Feb 20, 2019)

Fap fap


----------



## Nibba (Feb 20, 2019)

Swagwaffle said:


> Fap fap


----------



## User_9876 (Feb 20, 2019)

I must be on ignore.

..........


----------



## Alexanderr (May 14, 2019)

He’s above average, but not all that special tbh. His height kinda halos him though.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (May 14, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> He’s above average, but not all that special tbh. His height kinda halos him though.


5.5 PSL tbh ngl


----------



## Alexanderr (May 14, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> 5.5 PSL tbh ngl


Yeah, I don’t find him all that good looking either tbh.


----------



## nibbamaxxing (May 14, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> He’s above average, but not all that special tbh. His height kinda halos him though.



cope


----------



## Deleted member 656 (May 14, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> Yeah, I don’t find him all that good looking either tbh.


Body halo tbh, good skin too.


----------



## Kill_Jew (May 14, 2019)

tbh, if he wasn't 6'4 i don't think he'd get that much praise. Height halo is legit.


----------

